# How do you save pollen?



## tocarmar (Feb 21, 2008)

How can you save Paph. pollen for use in pollinating other plants say 1-3 months later? How long will it last?

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 21, 2008)

Remove the pollen from the flower and wrap in foil wrap and plant in the bottom of a refidgerator, the crisper section. It would also to put it in a small air-tight container too.


----------



## Roth (Feb 21, 2008)

The best is to remove the "hard" part of the pollen and keep only the sticky-gooey part. That way, you can store it much longer ( up to 5 years). Some people store it in parmaceutical gelatin caps, available in many stores in the USA.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

If I put the whole flower in paper towel, then in a zip-lock bag, and put in the crisper, how long should that be good for?


----------



## charlie c (Feb 21, 2008)

Tom,

The only caveat is: beware of mold. Mold does something to the pollen to render it useless. Over the years the only problem I've had with stored pollen is when they were kept in a 'fridge without the frost-free feature which controls the amount of moisture/humidity in the unit. Because of that, I started storing the pollen in paper that breathes more readily than plastic. And I put a desiccant in the bottom of the container I keep them in. 

Have had success with pollen stored up to 3 years, although if possible, I replace with fresh pollen as it becomes available.

charlie c


----------



## Candace (Feb 21, 2008)

Eric, it will mold or rot that way. Think lettuce in a baggie for a year...

I store the pollen only, no anther caps and simply use a coffee filter folded and stapled shut. I store it in the refrig. I make sure to write the date of harvesting and the name. I've mainly stuck to making some catt. crosses though I've made a couple of paph crosses.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

Now I have to go back and open the flowers.  Won't that let mold spores in?


----------



## charlie c (Feb 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Now I have to go back and open the flowers.  Won't that let mold spores in?



Eric,

The bad guys are in there already. Pathogens are ubiquitous. They were on the flower, in the bag, and the air that you sealed in the bag. I read somewhere, recently (don't remember where--senior moment) that there are approximately one billion micro-organisms in one cc of garden soil.

Take a picture of the flower for your records. And throw away all of the plant material EXCEPT the pollen. Store it, and label it, as mention above. Once the pollen is corrupted by mold it is useless.

charlie c


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> The best is to remove the "hard" part of the pollen and keep only the sticky-gooey part. That way, you can store it much longer ( up to 5 years). Some people store it in parmaceutical gelatin caps, available in many stores in the USA.



I really like the gelatin caps. When I stored in something more porous the pollen got so dry that after a year I couldn't get it to stick to the stigma, even after wetting with water.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 22, 2008)

I do the same as Candace and then I store in a plastic container in the fridge marked - Ron's DO NOT TOUCH UNLESS YOU HAVE A DEATH WISH !!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 18, 2008)

Ron - 

They take you seriously??? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! You evidently haven't seen Ron's hair! Welcome from NYC!


----------

